# Zombiocolypse



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 26, 2009)

Necromantic Apocolypse
The nations of Foron, Xilithin, Tarnasia and Solrok, have enjoyed a millenia of wealth
and prosperity, since their hundred year war. When The Great Sages foretold a great 
catastrophy would threaten the very existance of the world, they were insantly silenced
by the leaders of the four nations so as to not arouse fear and panick. As the first
signs of trouble appear the leaders of the nations passed them off as mear fairytales
or as a sort of magical experiment. Though the first true catastrophy has not hit the world,
there is little time until it does, and when it does will anyone be able to stop it?
Will anyone be able to help the four nations? Only time will tell.

*Books*:[sblock] All core books Complete Arcane,Adventurer,Divine,Warrior,
Monster Manuals all, Heroes of Horor, Eberron Campaign setting and 
Expanded Psionics handbook
others if I see fit and you ask.[/sblock]

*Stats:* 14, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18

*Special Rules:*[sblock] Resurection spells dont exist, you must go on an "errand" for a deity of death. 

Soulknife is not considered a psion if you want to use that class it is allowed from the Expanded Psionics Handbook

Allignments any non-evil

Max hitpoints per hit die

magic & psionics are the same
If you have a race you want to play from another book not listed tell me what race and book and I will take a look. That does NOT mean you can play anything you feel like. In otherwords no stupid requests.

New weapon properties (Grave Strike) +1 bonus allows sneak attack, sudden strike, skirmish on undead

Teleport spells dont exist you can find Rune Gates to travel through but nothing more sorry but thats how it goes.

+1 lvl adjustment is worth ignoring

Zombies have scent
[/sblock]

1st level characters money as it is in the DMG for 1st lvls looking for 6 players and I will pick the first 4-6 chars any feel free to play 3.5 setting and if any1 wants to say anything go for it.


----------



## shorty (Jun 27, 2009)

*rogue at your service*

Name: Lex
User: josh
Class: Rogue
lvl: 1
Race: half elf
Alignment: NN
Deity: Olidammara
Size: 5ft
age: 120
Gender: Male
Weight: 110
Eye: green
Hair: black
Skin: tan

Str. 18 (4)
Dex. 18 (4)
Con. 18 (4)
Int.  18 (4)
Wis. 18 (4)
Cha. 18 (4)

Fort. (4)
Ref. (6)
Will. (4)

base attack bonus (0)

Grapple (4)

weapon: Dagger (4) 1D6 x3
Weapon: Short sword (4) 1D8 19-20/x2

Armor: Studded leather light armor (3) AC (5) Dex

Shield: Buckler (1) AC

Protective Item: Amulet of ac (3) AC

HP: 13
AC: 22

Initiative: (4)

Skill's
Appraise (8)
Bluff (8)
Climb (6)
Concentration (6)
Disable Device (7)
Disguise (7)
Escape Artist (6)
Forgery (6)
Gather Information (6)
Hide (8)
Intimidate (6)
Jump (6)
Listen (6)
Move Silently (6)
Open Lock (6)
Search (6)
Sense Motive (6)
Sleight of hand (6)
Spot (6)
Tumble (6)

Feats
Toughness +3 HP

Special Abilities 
Sneak Attack

Item's
Back Pack
Bed roll
50 ft. rope
water skin
4 day trail ration
x2 torch
x1 cure light potion

money
gp: 15

Languages
common
elven
drakonic
gnomish
giant
orcish


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2009)

*Question/Character Proposal*

Sounds like fun!

I'm interested in playing a Tiefling Ranger, but of course Tieflings have a +1 lvl adjustment. 

Would you consider allowing the character to start at first level, but make him/her stay at first level until he achieves third level experience points?

I would also suggest not allowing the Resistances and Darkness powers until he gets second level experience points - that should make him the equivalent of a first level character at first level, then adding some racial powers but no class powers, hit points, etc. when the rest of the party levels to second.

Starting Money (5d4*10=140)


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 28, 2009)

That sounds fine to me Mowgli and shorty please read my stat rules thanks


----------



## shorty (Jun 28, 2009)

sorry about that i will do some thing else


----------



## shorty (Jun 28, 2009)

*fighter at your service (new)*

Name: Linky
User: josh
Class: Fighter
Level: 1
Race: Human
Alignment: CN
Deity: Kord
Size: 6ft
Age: 24
Gender: Male
Weight: 120
Eye: Light Blue
Hair: Brown
Skin: White

Stats:
Str: 18 (4)
Dex: 16 (3)
Con: 17 (3)
Int: 14 (2)
Wis: 14 (2)
Cha: 15 (2)

HP: 16
AC: 20

Initiative: (3)

Saving Throws:
Fortitude: 5
Reflex: 3
Will: 2

Base Attack Bonuse: (1)

Grapple: (5)

Skills:
Climb (4)
Concentration (6)
Craft - Sword (2)
Gather Information (5)
Handle Animal (2)
Intimidate (4)
Jump (4)
Listen (5)
Ride (3)
Search (5)
Spot (4)
Swim (4)

Feats:
Toughness +3 HP
Power Attack
Clev

Languages:
Common 
Elvin
Gnomish

Items:
Back Pack
Bed roll
50 ft. rope
Water skin
4 day trail ration
x2 torch
x1 cure light potion

Armor:
Brest Plate, Medium armor, (5) AC (3) Dex

Shield:
Large Steel Shield (2) AC

Weapon:
Long Sword (5) 1D8 19-20/x2

Money
gp: 21


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm intrested, thinking...Human Monk Character sheet shortly


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2009)

*Amended Concept - Rogue Headed for Ranger*

I'm now thinking of taking a level of Rogue first, then beginning to level up as a Ranger when I hit third. Still playing a Tiefling as outlined before. Given the other two concepts submitted are primarily fighting types I'll be the skill monkey & trap finder at first, then go into the fighting stuff. Is there a Rogue's Gallery thread yet?


----------



## shorty (Jun 28, 2009)

so far we have a monk, fighter, and rogue/ranger

is that correct?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like it, though Scáthach (my character) won't be a Ranger until we get to third level.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2009)

DW91, may I have permission to use the Wire Garrote from 'Song and Silence (Guidebook to Bards and Rogues)?'

I'm also interested in the 'Flick of the Wrist' feat from that same book.

This is an official D&D 3.5 Sourcebook published by Wizards of the Coast.  If you don't have it I can furnish the relevant pages for you to look over before you approve.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2009)

*Submitted for GM Approval*


```
Name: Scáthach Marbh                Age: 16
 Class: Rogue                      Height: 5'
  Race: Tiefling                   Weight: 100 lbs
  Size: Medium                       Hair: Black
Gender: Female                       Eyes: Dark Red
 Align: Neutral Good                 Skin: Stormcloud Gray
 Deity: Panthiest

Str: 16 +3            Level:  01             XP: 0
Dex: 19 +4              BAB: +00             HP: 08 (06 +CON)
Con: 15 +2          Grapple: +03        Dmg Red: 0/anything
Int: 20 +5            Speed:  30'     Spell Res: None
Wis: 14 +2             Init: +04
Cha: 12 +1              ACP: -01


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10     +3    +0     +4   +0     +0    +0   +0

                  Touch AC: 14              Flatfooted AC: 13


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             2     0     +2          
Ref:              6     2     +4          
Will:             2     0     +2          


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Scimitar                -1        1d8+3       18-20/x2
Dagger                  +3 (+4)   1d4+3       19-20/x2
Shortbow                +4        1d6            20/x3
Garrote (Wire)          -1        1d8+3       18-20/x2


Languages:    Common, Infernal, Dwarven,  Elven, Gnomish,
           Hobgoblin,   Orcish


Tiefling Traits:
    * +2 DEX, +2 INT, -2 CHA
    * Darksight (See In Complete Darkness, 60')
    * +2 Racial Bonus on Bluff & Hide Checks
    * Cast Darkness 1/Day as Caster of Class Level
    * Tiefling Resistances (Cold, Electricity, Fire: 05)
    * Favored Class (Rogue)

Rogue Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple Weapons, Light Armor
                     Hand Crossbow, Rapier, Short Sword, Shortbow
    * Sneak Attack (+1d6)
    * Trapfinding

Feats:
    * Quickdraw


Skills (52 Points)          Total   Rank   Ability  Misc
Appraise                      9       4       5
Balance                       7       4       4     -1
Bluff                         3               1         2
Climb                         6       4       3     -1
Concentration                 6               2
Craft                         5               5
Diplomacy                     1               1
Disable Device                9       4       5
Disguise                      1               1
Escape Artist                 7       4       4     -1
Forgery                       5               5
Gather Information            1               1
Heal                          2               2
Hide                          9       4       4     -1, 2
Intimidate                    1               1
Jump                          6       4       3     -1
Listen                        2               2
Move Silently                 7       4       4     -1
Perform (Dance)               5       4       1
Ride                          3               4     -1
Search                        9       4       5
Sense Motive                  2               2
Slight of Hand                7       4       4     -1
Spot                          6       4       2
Survival                      2               2
Swim                          1               3     -2
Tumble                        7       4       4     -1
Use Rope                      6               4         2


Money
PP: 00     GP: 15    SP: 04     CP: 00

Equipment                         Cost    Weight
Explorer's Outfit                         
Studded Leather Armor            25 gp   20.00 lb
Scimitar                         15 gp    4.00 lb
Shortbow (20 Arrows)             31 gp    5.00 lb
Daggers (4)                       8 gp    4.00 lb
Garrote (Wire)                   10 gp    1.00 lb
Thieves Tools                    30 gp    1.00 lb
Leather Sack                      1 gp    0.50 lb
  Hammock                         1 gp    2.00 lb
  Bedroll                         1 sp    5.00 lb
  Soap (1lb)                      5 sp    1.00 lb
  Waterskin (Full)                1 gp    4.00 lb
  Flint & Steel                   1 gp    0.00 lb
  Rope (100', Silk)              10 gp   10.00 lb
  Grappling Hook                  1 gp    4.00 lb
  
 
                           Total Weight: 62.50 lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy    Over Head  Lift    Push
Max Weight: 0-76   77-153   154-230  0-230      0-460   0-1150
```

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP:  08/08     AC:  17   AC(T):  14   AC(FF):  13
 Init: +04     ST(F): +02   ST(R): +06    ST(W): +02

  BAB:  00   Grapple: +03

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Scimitar                -1        1d8+3       18-20/x2
Dagger                  +3 (+4)   1d4+3       19-20/x2
Shortbow                +4        1d6            20/x3
Garrote (Wire)          -1        1d8+3       18-20/x2
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background/Personality/Appearance]
	
	



```
Scáthach grew up in the poorest district in Xilithin. Her mother, a human, was
a dancer in one of the seedy clubs in the district and Scáthach spent much of
her time there. While she started out as sort of a favorite pet of the other
employees of the club her exotic looks and remarkable grace quickly drew the
wrong sort of attention from the owner, and by the time she was 10 she was
dancing herself. Her mother was able to protect her for a few years from the
most distasteful sorts of 'jobs' the owner wanted her involved in, but the
hard lifestyle and extreme poverty took their toll, and when she was 14
Scáthach's mother died. Left alone in the world, Scáthach quickly determined
that the life of a club dancer was not her desire and she packed up her meager
belongings and never looked back.

While she was alive, the young girl's mother entertained her with stories of
life beyond the city walls, of heroes that lived in the wild and protected
innocents. Scáthach decided that this was a life she wanted to lead, but had
no idea how to get there. To start putting together the funds she would need
to train she turned to a life of thievery, and discovered she was quite good
at it . . . but couldn't quite reconcile the idea of stealing for a living
with that of helping innocents. Her only real thefts, after months and months
of practice, were the scimitar and bow she envisioned the heroes of her
mother's stories using.

Now equipped for a life in her new career, she struck out for parts unknown, a
life on the road . . .

While she practices constantly with her scimitar, she is still far better with
the daggers she keeps secreted about her person. She wears two openly (one on
the outside of her left boot and one at her hip) and keeps two hidden (one
horizontally in the small of her back and one along the inside of her right
forearm). Her garrote is hidden in various places around her body . . . she
changes the location daily.

Physically, Scáthach is quite striking. Short and athletic of build, her skin
is the gray of dark summer stormclouds and her short cropped, kinky hair is
jet black. But her eyes are her most striking feature. The irises are the
color of dark molten rock, and the color appears to be in constant flowing
motion around the pupils.

She dresses in dark leathers, mottled gray and black for camouflage in the
shadows. She wears her scimitar openly and proudly, sheathed on her back with
the hilt over her left shoulder. Her bow is typically slung over her other
shoulder.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 28, 2009)

I think i have song and silence if not i can get it easily enough fine by me. Oh and just for player info you will get weapon properties soon enough. Rogues need the gravestrike in this game but you will have it before to long. and yup character sounds good. 2 submited 1 incoming 3 waiting on.


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 28, 2009)

For any1 looking in we could use a healer or arcane spellcaster. Im not forcing you but they would be useful.

Look at rules update


----------



## shorty (Jun 28, 2009)

so my character Linky is ok on everything?


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 28, 2009)

your character has 13 hp 1d10 +3from con=13


----------



## shorty (Jun 28, 2009)

i took the feat toughness it give's me an extra 3 HP


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 28, 2009)

my bad man


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2009)

DW91, I need to rethink my feat selection - it looks like I may not be needing 'Flick of the Wrist' after all. I was thinking of using it with my scimitar, but on re-reading it states it is for use with light weapons.

I might still take it (but probably not) and since the reason I took Quick Draw at first level was to qualify for the other, I'll likely change my first level selection as well.


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 28, 2009)

fine by me and did you see my rule on level adjustment in special rules


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 28, 2009)

Seems interesting... Would a Half-Giant Cleric be acceptable? And are you using the plain Core pantheon?

EDIT: And your first post is a little vague about starting gold... Do you want us to just take the average for our class at 1, or roll for it, like it says in the PHB Chapter 7?


----------



## Theroc (Jun 28, 2009)

Hrm... Demonwolf, would you consider allowing Libre Mortis?  I thought it would be appropriate given the theme of your plot there, as that book is dedicated to various things with the undead.

I was considering making a Necromancer-type character, and possibly taking a few of the "Corpsecrafter" Feats from Libre Mortis, later on in levels, obviously, as Animate Dead is a 4th level spell.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2009)

Demonwolf91 said:


> fine by me and did you see my rule on level adjustment in special rules




SWEET! You just made my life (or rather Scáthach's life) a whole lot easier!


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 29, 2009)

first of all a cleric will be needed because there sometimes wont be time for going back to the city to resupply yes the libris mortis is allowed and if you want i will let you see my personal favorite book heroes of horror

Most deities are going to er..... not be available laer in the campaign. Kord, Erythnul, Pelor, Nerull are pretty much all thats left and they will be tied up at the moment divine power comes from concepts also.

Starting gold take max for the PH

Be warned this campaign may not have a happy ending and some certain undead may prove to be an unusual challange.


----------



## shorty (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweet! i am still the meat shield yay for being a fighter named Linky Woot so look's like we are getting more people this is going to get fun and ya we need a healer because we maybe have a monk but we have a rogue and fighter ready to go and a necromancer would be fun to party with


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 29, 2009)

Demonwolf91 said:


> first of all a cleric will be needed because there sometimes wont be time for going back to the city to resupply yes the libris mortis is allowed and if you want i will let you see my personal favorite book heroes of horror
> 
> Most deities are going to er..... not be available laer in the campaign. Kord, Erythnul, Pelor, Nerull are pretty much all thats left and they will be tied up at the moment divine power comes from concepts also.




Oooohh Libris Mortis has some fun stuff... Even for undead-haters. 

Since the concept worship is in, I was thinking a Half-Giant Cleric who worships the ideals of Strength in War (naturally, being Strength and War domains). Since there isn't really a god who ties to this concept very well, Kord and Heironeous being the closest (and I don't really care for either one), the War domain would be very strange, given that it says "deity's favored weapon". So, with that in consideration, if my Cleric instead worships the ideal mentioned above and takes the War domain, could I choose the favored weapon, or would you rather assign one (or rather me pick a different domain, if it's too much trouble)?

(If I was to choose one, I would go Heavy Flail, since that thing requires skill to use (in RL as well as games), and it would look really cool . Would that be reasonable?)


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 29, 2009)

I love the Heavy flail that and spiked chains but maybe thats me being kinky  either way i have no problem with you choosing your own weapon


----------



## shorty (Jun 29, 2009)

so who all do we have now do we have a full party yet or are we still looking for more?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome. So, without further ado, may I present *Kragg*!

Name: Kragg
Player: Dragonwriter

Race: Half-Giant
Class: Cleric
Level: 1
XPs: 0 current/1000 next level

Patron God: None, worships Warfare
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
=================================== 
Str: 19 (up from 17)
Dex: 12 (down from 14)
Con: 18 (up from 16)
Int: 14
Wis: 18
Cha: 15
=================================== 
HP: 12
AC: 15 (+1 Dex, +0 Size, +4 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +1
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +0
Mel: +4
Rng: +1
Fort: +6
Refl: +1 (+2 against Fire)
Will: +6
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: Powerful Build, Giant Type, Low-light vision, Stomp 1/day, DC 13.

Class: Spontaneous Cure spells, Aura of Law, Turn Undead 5/day, Domains: Strength and War (Heavy Flail)
=================================== 
Feats: Martial Weapon Proficiency (heavy flail), Weapon Focus (heavy flail), Combat Expertise

=================================== 
Languages: Common, Giant, Draconic

=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Concentration +8 (=4+4+0)
Heal +8 (=4+4+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Knowledge (religion) +6 (=4+2+0)
Spellcraft +6 (=4+2+0)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): 

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: Large Heavy Flail +5 (2d8+6, 19-20/x2, Bludgeoning, 20 lbs)

Armor, Clothes: Scale Mail, Explorer’s Outfit, Silver Holy Symbol (Sword, super-imposed on a Fist) 

----------------------------------- 
Container: Backpack

Contents: Bedroll, Crowbar, Hemp Rope (50 ft.), Rations (10), 3 Waterskins, 3 Sunrods, Flint and Steel, Spade, 


Container: Belt Pouch

Contents: 2 Acid Flasks, 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (CL 1)


----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 4
GP: 11
SP: 8
CP: 10
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-116 lbs.
Medium: 117-233 lbs.
Heavy: 234-350 lbs.
Current: about 104 lbs.
===================================
Magic 
Caster Level: 1
Spells per day: 3/2+1
Domains: Strength, War
Lvl 0 Spells: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
Lvl 1 Spells: Shield of Faith, Bless; Domain (War): Magic Weapon
===================================
Description: 
Kragg is big. Really big. You won’t believe how hugely, vastly, mind-bogglingly big he is. Okay, maybe not that big… He stands just under 8 feet tall and the rest of his bulk weighs in at around 350 pounds, without any of his regular gear on. His jutting jaw has a few missing teeth and the right side of his eyebrow is split by a jagged scar, a remnant of a tavern brawl years ago. His eyes are strangely small, practically buried beneath his thick uni-brow, but always bright, though not necessarily alert, while his nose looks squashed. His thick black hair is almost always tangled and haphazardly strewn, almost looking like some kind of crazed mane.

Despite these rather fearsome appearances, Kragg is a reasonable chap. He likes good fighting, good booze and good, big women. He sometimes acts like a simpleton, but his mind is still working pretty well beneath that veneer of imbecility he occasionally puts on.

When geared up, Kragg somehow seems even bigger than normal. His scale mail jangles and clatters when he moves, and the massive flail he holds onto has seen some use, judging by the nasty, dark stains on it.


----------



## shorty (Jun 29, 2009)

Note: make friend's with kragg
second Note: get lot's ot ale and women to party
third Note: invite DM to party
Forth Note: destroy monsters

(sorry funny bored note's)


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 29, 2009)

its ok and i need the others to give me character sheets before we begin


----------



## shorty (Jun 29, 2009)

so we are waiting on the others we have a fighter we have a cleric now where is the monk and the rogue


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2009)

I've had a working copy of Scáthach posted for a while now (Post #12).

I just put the finishing touches on her - background/history and appearance. She's fully cooked, unless DW needs me to change something in her background (For example, I don't really know anything about the cities mentioned in Post #1, so I'm not sure I chose a good city for her origin).


----------



## shorty (Jun 29, 2009)

sorry bought that i guess i over looked that and didn't see it sorry so we have a rogue fighter and cleric where is the monk and others


----------



## Theroc (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, if you wanted, Demonwolf, I could cook up a second Cleric, though... It'd obviously be a less 'goody' Cleric.

Otherwise, I'm wondering if you'd permit Complete Mage or not.  (Specifically the Reserve Feats)

Also, I DO have a copy of Heroes of Horror, just the PDF is somewhat difficult to read.

Edit: Hm... if a Dread Necromancer can learn to create undead (via spells or whatnot), I believe I'll choose that rather than a mage specifically.


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 29, 2009)

Dread necromancer is one of my top 2 classes because you create undead and lots of them lvl 20 you become a lich for free and all completes are allowed including mage champion and scoundrel. The monk is actually considering becoming a half-giant psion.


Once i get hellrazors and Therocs character sheets ill be ready to start we willl post whenever we happen to be on just check back in a reasonable amount of time and if you are going on vacation or whatever just tell me ill send your char on a special quest so if we lvl you wont be thrown out of the loop


----------



## shorty (Jun 29, 2009)

YAY i wont be left out i am going on vacation july 3 so that is good to know i didn't want to get kicked from the game


----------



## Theroc (Jun 29, 2009)

Demonwolf91 said:


> Dread necromancer is one of my top 2 classes because you create undead and lots of them lvl 20 you become a lich for free and all completes are allowed including mage champion and scoundrel. The monk is actually considering becoming a half-giant psion.
> 
> 
> Once i get hellrazors and Therocs character sheets ill be ready to start we willl post whenever we happen to be on just check back in a reasonable amount of time and if you are going on vacation or whatever just tell me ill send your char on a special quest so if we lvl you wont be thrown out of the loop




Just read Dread Necromancer... and was astounded I hadn't noticed it before.  I think I was concerned about Alignment issues.  But yes... I'll be playing a Dread Necromancer, I'm sure at this point.  I'll start working on a character sheet soon.


----------



## shorty (Jun 29, 2009)

sweet! this is looking to be getting better and better


----------



## Theroc (Jun 29, 2009)

Demonwolf, Something I've been wondering.  The Corpsecrafter feats from Libre Morties specify "Creating" undead, but I'm not certain if "summoning" the undead was possible when it was written (since I've only recently dived into D&D and am not up to date on when everything was published).

Would you rule the Corpsecrafter feats apply to summoned Undead?  (Just wondering, as creating undead comes a ways after summoning, and I didn't want to take a feat that'd do me no good as an early on feat.)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 29, 2009)

```
Name:Jasmine Sunstone
Class: Psion
Race: Half-Giant
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: None 

Str: 17 +3      Level: 1        XP: 0000
Dex: 15 +2      BAB: +0         HP: 08 (1d4+4)
Con: 18 +4      Grapple: +3     Dmg Red: 0/-
Int: 18 +4      Speed: 30ft.    Spell Res: 0
Wis: 14 +2      Init: +6        Spell Save: +0
Cha: 14 +2      ACP: 0           Spell Fail: 00%      Power Points:6

             Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:        10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +0    +4    17
Touch: 17              Flatfooted: 14

                    Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                0      4    +2     +6
Ref:                 0      2    +0     +2
Will:                2      2    +0     +4

Weapon                       Attack   Damage     Critical
Staff                        1d20+3  1d6/1d6+3      20x2

Languages: Common, Giant, Demonic, Draconic, Elven
Abilities: Dicipline Metacreativity,(psionic atack form:Ego Whip, Mind thrust, Mind blast,
Mental Barrior, Thought Shield,) Psicrystal:Hero, 1/day stomp, Naturally Psionic,
Powerful Build, Low-light Vision

Powers:1st: Astral Construct, Mind Thrust, Ecto Protection,

Feats: Improved Initative, Inertial Armor,
Skill Points: 32
Skills                        Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Concentration                  4      +4   +0     8
Knowledge(Psionics)            4      +4   +0     8
Psicraft                       4      +4   +0     8
Knowledge(religon)             2      +4   +0     6
Disguise                       4      +2   +0     6
Knowledge(arcana)              2      +4   +0     6
Knowledge(theplanes)           2      +4   +0     6
Knowledge(Undead)              2      +4   +0     6

Equipment:            
Backpack
Flask
Hooded Lantern
x3 Pint Oil
x7 Tral Rations
Waterskin
x4 Vials
X5 Sunrods

Total Weight:29lb      Money:92gp 1sp 7cp


               Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:    86    173   260  260   1300

Age: 34
Height: 7'03"
Weight: 254lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: Raven
Skin: Copper
```



[sblock=History]
When she was 8, Jasmine was found with a silver braclet, her parents thought she stole it until it disappeared, when she did it again, her parents realized then of her talent. So they took her to a human who had the same abilities. Since then, Jasmine has been taught how to control her abilities and manifest greater things. Shortly after reaching adulthood, she had learned enough to go out on her own. So she has decided to head to head to Foron to make a living.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Apperance]
Jasmine is short among others of her kind, but beautiful and carries no scars, having never been in combat. Her black hair is either always stright or seeming to blow in the wind, even when it should be otherwise, using minute energy to do so. She likes to think that everyone has good in them, but won't stand those that hurt the innocent for no reason. Jasmine wears clothes of dark green and muted silver, and no armor as it inhibits movement and her manifestation of abilities. She keeps her psicrystal on her staff, so that she can keep an eye on it, and its feelings.[/sblock]

I decided to play a Half Giant Psion instead of a Human Monk, I do my History and Appearence later as ya'll are waiting on me.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 29, 2009)

Also, what class does a Dread necromancer count as for the purposes of starting gold?

And now you two have me thinking perhaps I should play a Half-Giant Dread Necromancer, lol... Wielding a massive scythe.

Sorry for the delay getting my sheet up, it's kinda late here and I've had a few questions and am deciding on some stuff... like what martial weapon to choose... leaning toward Scythe.

Edit:
Would you allow a Cat-Folk from Races of the Wild?  He could be secretly searching for a way to literally get his 'nine lives'... lol

They are an LA +1 race, btw


----------



## shorty (Jun 29, 2009)

yay for book's i have more of them um when did we start wanting cat people >_> if we are playing with them i call dibs on taming one of them show me a collar and leash lol


----------



## Theroc (Jun 29, 2009)

shorty said:


> yay for book's i have more of them um when did we start wanting cat people >_> if we are playing with them i call dibs and taming one of them show me a collar and leash lol




I like playing unusual things, and I thought this'd be an interesting reason to be fascinated by death.  If Demonwolf doesn't have RotW, perhaps you could help him get access(unless of course you found a physical copy, I simply assumed you'd acquired a PDF)


----------



## shorty (Jun 29, 2009)

i have had the pdf for a while my friend gave it to me from a dick of D&D book's i have race of the wild as a pdf already i think if i looked on this website i could link the download

Link: 4shared.com - document sharing - download D&D 3ª - Races of the Wild.pdf


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't know anything about the Dread Necromancer, so have a couple of questions:

1) You mentioned alignment issues - the Cleric and Fighter are LN and CN, but my Rogue is NG. Will that be an issue?

2) Will the Undead summoned/created by the Necromancer be subject to turning by Clerics? If so (assuming from the title our primary foes here will be undead) we have an issue; our own undead will be both turned by our cleric (depriving us of some allies) and will eat into the number of enemy undead he can turn.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 29, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Well, if you wanted, Demonwolf, I could cook up a second Cleric, though... It'd obviously be a less 'goody' Cleric.
> 
> Edit: Hm... if a Dread Necromancer can learn to create undead (via spells or whatnot), I believe I'll choose that rather than a mage specifically.




Less 'goody'? What's that supposed to mean? Kragg worships War, not Peace . (And isn't the Animate/Create/Create Greater Undead on the Dread Necro's list? I don't have it, but it would make sense...)



Theroc said:


> Demonwolf, Something I've been wondering.  The Corpsecrafter feats from Libre Morties specify "Creating" undead, but I'm not certain if "summoning" the undead was possible when it was written (since I've only recently dived into D&D and am not up to date on when everything was published).
> 
> Would you rule the Corpsecrafter feats apply to summoned Undead?  (Just wondering, as creating undead comes a ways after summoning, and I didn't want to take a feat that'd do me no good as an early on feat.)




While I'm not sure what our DM would say, looking at the feats, the RAW answer would be no... Augment Summoning would boost them, but the CON bonus would be wasted. Corpsecrafter specifically applies to created undead (Animate/Create/Create Greater). They're only useful at mid-high levels (6 minimum, if you play a Cleric).  I like those feats too... (You could ask about the Necromancer ACFs in Unearthed Arcana. He essentially gets Corpsecrafter for free. The feat wouldn't stack with the ACF STR bonus, but the HP should. And then you have the rest of the Corpsecrafter line open.)
EDIT: Summoning Undead was possible when the feat line was printed. Summon Undead is a line of spells right in Libris Mortis (available to Clerics and Sor/Wiz).



Mowgli said:


> 2) Will the Undead summoned/created by the Necromancer be subject to turning by Clerics? If so (assuming from the title our primary foes here will be undead) we have an issue; our own undead will be both turned by our cleric (depriving us of some allies) and will eat into the number of enemy undead he can turn.




Yeah, I'd rather that didn't happen. Though I'll probably pick up some Divine Feats at some point, since Turn Undead has never made much sense to me (when using the ability).


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 29, 2009)

1. The cat-folk is fine by me, 2. the animate dead, create and greater undead spells are on the list as well as the new 9th lvl spell plague of bones and possibly otheres from the spell compendium such as awaken undead. 3. start out with wizards gold. 4. for alignment just no evil. 5. I can allow the corpse crafter feats, however destructive retribution is a terrible idea for a feat in this campaign since every time they died they would heal the majority of what you are fighting, and the Deadly chill can cause alot of disturbance in the cities you might go into. 6. turning wont affect friendly undead, some undead will be unusual in the fact they have unique factors that might even make them immune to turning this will NOT be the case with very zombie that you encounter but might be with some of the more difficult challanges along with the rules of taint in the heroes of horror which i will introduce later into the campaign.


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 29, 2009)

Weve got the psion the cleric the fighter the ranger thats 4 and were waiting for our dread necromancer and we can start.

Ok Now i see what you mean by summon undead and im gonna have to say no on that sorry but um....... ya dont know what to say im tired today


----------



## Theroc (Jun 29, 2009)

Dragonwriter said:


> Less 'goody'? What's that supposed to mean? Kragg worships War, not Peace . (And isn't the Animate/Create/Create Greater Undead on the Dread Necro's list? I don't have it, but it would make sense...)



I'd meant I'd be turning the Cleric into a 'necromancer' rebuking and commanding undead and channeling negative energy, thus not being particularly good for playing healer.




			
				Dragonwriter said:
			
		

> While I'm not sure what our DM would say, looking at the feats, the RAW answer would be no... Augment Summoning would boost them, but the CON bonus would be wasted. Corpsecrafter specifically applies to created undead (Animate/Create/Create Greater). They're only useful at mid-high levels (6 minimum, if you play a Cleric).  I like those feats too... (You could ask about the Necromancer ACFs in Unearthed Arcana. He essentially gets Corpsecrafter for free. The feat wouldn't stack with the ACF STR bonus, but the HP should. And then you have the rest of the Corpsecrafter line open.)
> EDIT: Summoning Undead was possible when the feat line was printed. Summon Undead is a line of spells right in Libris Mortis (available to Clerics and Sor/Wiz).




I got it, just had to ask to be sure.  Well, the Necromancer ACF's won't really work when playing a Dread Necromancer, as they are a separate class, like a Necromancy specialized Battle Sorcerer.




			
				Dragonwriter said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd rather that didn't happen. Though I'll probably pick up some Divine Feats at some point, since Turn Undead has never made much sense to me (when using the ability).




Well, this has been answered, lol.

And alrighty Demonwolf, hopefully I'll get this character worked up early-ish today.  Quick question though: From what you've said, primarily we'll be fighting undead... so negative energy attacks that are useless against undead would be very foolish to use... which would be the majority of my abilities... lol

Charnel Touch heals undead, Negative Energy burst heals undead, scabrous touch... I don't think diseases work on undead.  Are undead immune to fear effects?

Anyways, hopefully there will be a few occasions where those abilities are useful.  Working on him now.


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 29, 2009)

ok and dont worry you will be fighting the living as well and well start tomorrow o and use Roll Dice for rolling everything save and send link afterwards so i can see


----------



## Theroc (Jun 29, 2009)

Just a question that occurred to me while working on my Necromancer, and I just need to know for certain, though I'm pretty sure my interpretation is correct.

Any undead I rebuke/Command don't count against my Animate Dead(and similar spells) limits?


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 29, 2009)

*gasp* hmmm i have no idea to be honest give me a minute to look in my many books


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 29, 2009)

Pssst. Theroc, look here. Should be helpful for you.

(SRD for some help (under the Animate Dead description): 







> If you are a cleric, any undead you might command by virtue of your power to command or rebuke undead do not count toward the limit.



Since at the point of that writing, there was no such thing as the Dread Necro and it references the Rebuke/Command ability, it would be perfectly reasonable to go along with this for Dread Necro. And I look forward to the possible debates between my battle-priest and your Necro concerning the effectiveness of your troops .)


----------



## Theroc (Jun 29, 2009)

Dragonwriter said:


> Pssst. Theroc, look here. Should be helpful for you.
> 
> (SRD for some help (under the Animate Dead description):
> Since at the point of that writing, there was no such thing as the Dread Necro and it references the Rebuke/Command ability, it would be perfectly reasonable to go along with this for Dread Necro. And I look forward to the possible debates between my battle-priest and your Necro concerning the effectiveness of your troops .)




Yes, I saw that, but I wanted to make things absolutely clear, so it didn't look like I was trying to game Demonwolf if I managed to get that many corpses... as eventually... that's gonna get to a fairly sizable force, no?

Edit: Still trying to decide what martial weapon I want to give my character, and working on a name.  Demonwolf, we actually physically roll for our starting money then?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 29, 2009)

Demonwolf91 said:


> Starting gold take max for the PH



And...


			
				Demonwolf91 said:
			
		

> 3. start out with wizards gold.




There you go.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 29, 2009)

Dragonwriter said:


> And...
> 
> 
> There you go.




Whoops... how did I miss that... lol

Now to just decide on a weapon and armor, basically.

Edit:

```
[B]Name:[/B] Wadarkhu
[B]Class:[/B] Dread Necromancer
[B]Race:[/B] Cat-Folk
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Wee Jas

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3            [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 21 +5            [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 8 (1d6+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2            [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] None
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2            [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2            [B]Init:[/B] +5        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 20 +5            [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +0    +5    +0    +1    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +2          =2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +5          =5
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +2          =4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Guisarme                  +3     2d4+4      20-20x3
Shortspear(Ranged)        +5     1d6+3      20-20X2
Shortspear(Melee)         +3     1d6+3      20-20X2
Unarmed                   +3     1d3+3      20-20x2





[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Low-Light Vision
+2 Bonus on Listen and Move silently checks
+1 Natural Armor
40' Movement speed
+4 Dex, +2 cha
Rebuke/Command Undead
Guisarme Proficiency

[B]Feats:[/B]
Necromantic Presence(Undead under Wadarkhu's control(within 60') gain +4 turn resistance)

[B]Spells per day:[/B] Level 1- 5

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Spellcraft                 2    +2    +0    =4
Bluff                      2    +5    +0    =7
Intimidate                 2    +5    +0    =7
Concentration              2    +2    +0    =4
Hide                       2    +5    +0    =7
Knwdge(Arcana)             1    +2    +0    =3
Knwgde(Religion)           1    +2    +0    =3
Listen*                    0    +2    +2    =4
Disguise                   2    +2    +0    =4
Sense Motive*              0    +2    +0    =2
Spot*                      0    +2    +0    =2
Craft: Weaponmaking        2    +1    +0    =3


*Indicates a non-class skill


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Studded Leather Armor    25gp   20lb
Guisarme                 09gp   12lb
Shortspear(x3)           03gp   09lb
Backpack                 02gp   02lb
Field Rations(x5)        25sp   05lb
Waterskins(x5)           05gp   20lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]68 lb      [B]Money:[/B] 79gp 05sp XXcp

                        [B]Light   Medium   Heavy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               76   77-153   154-230   460   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 5'07"
[B]Weight:[/B] 130lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Amber
[B]Hair:[/B] A faint orange-ish color
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX

I'll work on his appearance and background in a bit.


----------



## shorty (Jun 30, 2009)

YAY this is going to be fun


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 30, 2009)

ok tell me when your ready im not feelin well today so take your time


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Demonwolf. However, I am ready for the game to begin whenever you get the chance.

*KRAGG SMASH!!!*


----------



## Theroc (Jun 30, 2009)

I basically can start whenever you need to, Demonwolf, if my crunch is accepted.  As for background, are there any places in your world where my character would most logically be from?  (A Cat-Folk)  If so, can you tell me anything about that place?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well.

I'm good to go at any time now.

Will you be putting up an IC thread?


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yah look in playing the game for the same name as this um the cat-folk could have come from any of the four nations however i dont recomend any1 coming from foron.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 1, 2009)

Demonwolf91 said:


> Yah look in playing the game for the same name as this um the cat-folk could have come from any of the four nations however i dont recomend any1 coming from foron.




Hey Demon, I'm not seeing it... Could you make sure you've posted it and maybe provide a link for us, since Playing the Game can be quite messy...


----------



## shorty (Jul 1, 2009)

*linky repoting for duty*

i am ready to go when everyone else is i a pumped


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jul 1, 2009)

ok i meant to say i will put it up and tomorrow im still outta whack


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok everybody i am sorry it took me almost an extra day to get better 

Shorty how long are you going to be on vaction if its only a week i will put the campaign on hold if its longer im going to start and when you come back I will have you adjust your character if we leveled up ok?  Sorry about taking so long for this.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2009)

No worries - play by post is a different animal. it can take a week or more for a single fight.

I'll be in the internet graveyard from tomorrow AM until sometime Sunday.


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jul 3, 2009)

ok cause ive had just 1 thing after another get me down but its over now so shorty if you get on tell us when youll be on vacation if you dont im gonna start tomorrow and if any1 dosen't post tommorow well then you will be in it when you come back just post in talking the talk first and ill throw you in wherever we are


----------



## Theroc (Jul 3, 2009)

I should be back in action either a bit later today or tomorrow, as plans shifted slightly and I'm not even in the same town as my PC atm... (Visiting a friend elsewhere)

Sorry if I'm holding things up... I am eager to start playing Wadarkhu.


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jul 3, 2009)

im gonna wait a bit because my life sucks right now i cant hear in my right ear and i am cursing up and down trying to get it fixed. -_- ya No matter what this campaign will be officially starting up on monday any1 got a problem with that.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 4, 2009)

Demonwolf91 said:


> im gonna wait a bit because my life sucks right now i cant hear in my right ear and i am cursing up and down trying to get it fixed. -_- ya No matter what this campaign will be officially starting up on monday any1 got a problem with that.





Monday's fine by me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 5, 2009)

Monday works for me as well.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 8, 2009)

No offense to our DM (I guess you just haven't gotten around to it Demon...), but Mowgli (and for shorty when he gets back), here's the link to the IC thread.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/258802-zombiocolypse.html


----------



## Theroc (Jul 8, 2009)

Btw, do we have an RG yet?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2009)

Dragonwriter said:


> No offense to our DM (I guess you just haven't gotten around to it Demon...), but Mowgli (and for shorty when he gets back), here's the link to the IC thread.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/258802-zombiocolypse.html




Thanks for the link - Scáthach's in the game!


----------



## Theroc (Aug 7, 2009)

Demonwolf, you still about?


----------

